# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yundi Li: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise Es Dur Op. 22*

Great interpretation from Li here in this wonderfull Chopin works. Fresh and virituous, but still lyric warm and sensitve.

youtube comments

*One of the best performances!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivica Genaux - Son qual misera colomba (Johann Adolph Hasse)*

*March 5th 2014.
Paris.*

Beautiful litle baroque piece. Nice playing and singing.

youtube comments

*Is she recording this? 
Thanks for posting﻿

Strangely slow.. she used to sing this aria much faster. I posted last year on youtube a faster version with Biondi!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*V. Handel O ecstasy of happiness! - The Sixteen*

*V. Handel O ecstasy of happiness! - The Sixteen

Conductor: Harry Christophers 
Concert: BCC Prom 2009*

Another short but very cheerfull and uplifting video. Lovely performance, and delicious music

youtube comments

*Her name is Carolyn Sampson.

Beautiful voice, wonderful performance. But did Handel really write that many trills into this aria???

This is brilliant, a really exceptional, outstanding control. She could even match Cecilia Bartoli.

Hi beautiful music, excellent sound and voice, feeling!, real pleasure to listen to it, greetings

in baroque there is no place for trills. Boys sang formally and didn't have trills..I can't help only have attention for those awfull trills in baroque... A pity, let one of the singers do it. Thank you.Koos*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Anne Queffélec - Bach & Händel - Live Concert - HD*

*Anne Queffélec plays Bach & Händel during a memorial concert for Youri Egorov by five international master pianists.

- Johann Sebastian Bach/Ferrucio Busoni Nun komm der Heiden Heiland BWV659a 
- Alessandro Marcello/Johann Sebastian Bach Adagio, uit Hoboconcert in d BWV974 
- Antonio Vivaldi/Johann Sebastian Bach Largo, uit Orgelconcert in d BWV596 
- Georg Friedrich Händel/Wilhelm Kempff Menuet uit Suite in Bes HWV434

Recorded on November 16th 2013 in the Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ in Amsterdam during the Young Pianists Festival.*

Very lyrical and wonderfull played. Quite melancolic and autumnal, wich I have not heard to much of in baroque. But it suits the music well, and gives room for reflexion

youtube comments

*What beautiful inner peace. Played so tranquilly. Excellent!﻿

My favourite pianist playing Bach ﻿

I love this. Anne plays so very prettily. Thank you for posting this performance.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*VADIM REPIN PLAYS BRAHMS VIOLIN CONCERTO*

*ORCHESTRA RTVE*

Repin is a great violinist, no doubt about that. Not the best sound, but still a great experience. 
Fantastic concerto! I may find Brahms a bit dull once in a while, but here he is livefull, offering a very colourfull dreamy and highly romantic concerto. Greatly performed by Repin, the rtve orchestra and the incognito conductor.


----------

